# goodman fan wont stop running, replaced fan relay already



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

My hvac unit air/heat suddenly has the fan stay on 24/7 only way to turn it off is at the breaker, its not on auto fan so i know thats not the problem lol.
I was told by many that the fan relay is most likely the problem so i replaced the whole board today and the fan still runs 24/7.
the heat works and the air works but of coarse with the fan running its pulling in outside air.

I went inside and pulled the green wire from the thermostat and the fan still runs with unit off so i dont think the thermostat is bad.
I notice that the wire junction box or block is very rusty,
could this be what is making the fan stay on?
or could this be another part needs replacing?

the board under the fan relay board has some rust on corners where bolts are so it doesnt look great either.
heres some pic of the inside, i replaced the board on top left of 1st picture


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

What is this on and when you say fan are you taking about your induced draft motor or blower motor


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

this is a goodman heat and air unit
model phk036-1 

the blower motor/squirrel cage fan runs 24/7 unless i hit the breaker to turn it off.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Take the green wire off at the terminal strip. If it stops then you may have a short in the wire between the tstat and unit. If R shorts to it then it will run even if you pull it off the thermostat. Does the heat/burner/fire come on and did you make sure? If the limit control is open it may keep the fan on as it thinks it needs to cool the heat ex down.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

I did take the green wire off the relay board yesterday and the fan still ran.
I cant work on it today it raining and wont stop till tomorrow so i guess i will search the internet all day till i find an answer lol


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If the actual fire does not come on the limit may be open. The inducer may still run. Goodman puts it in series with the gas valve.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

i dont have fire to start with this is an electric unit not gas


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The top board looks like it is for the elements and the bottom one does the fan etc. Maybe you changed the wrong one.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

this is the part i replaced 
B1370735 is an genuine Goodman replacement fan control center. This fan control module is used in many Goodman, Amana, Janitrol air conditioning, air handlers, and package units

Goodman OEM replacement circuit control board for circulating fans in air conditioning units, heat pumps and forced-air systems. Dual function fan delay timer. OFF delay purges ducts of residual air. ON delay allows air to reach the proper comfort level prior to energizing fan.

10-30VAC input voltage. Also known as part # B1370735, B1370735-S & ICM277C.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

i replaced the right part, the bottom board is for elements and i know nothing about hvac at all lol
i guess ill just replace them all, do you know of any other hvac forums? it seems like there all business only and no homeowners allowed


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

artandsoul said:


> i replaced the right part, the bottom board is for elements and i know nothing about hvac at all lol
> i guess ill just replace them all, do you know of any other hvac forums? it seems like there all business only and no homeowners allowed



So....I cant figure out what you are trying to say here.

This site is the best for helping people who don't have a clue.

"bottom board is just for the elements".....do you think it might have a say in when the fan runs?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They are interlocked. The bottom one may be telling the top one to turn on the fan.

The bottom one tells the top when when to turn on the fan with heat or AC or fan ON at tstat.

We are the best forum. Most are poorly moderated when DIY and are flame fests. The rest are Pro only.


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Is the motor turning very slow, can you post a picture of the wiring diagram and the 240 volt contactor


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

sorry techcow didnt mean to make anyone mad i fix everything myself i am diy everything. i was told that 95% of the time the blower relay is the culprit in this situation when the fan stays on, then the thermostat inside is usually the problem if not the board but after replacing the boardi know its not the problem and trying to figure out what to fix/replace next.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

the motor runs full speed, i dont believe this unit has different fan speeds as it doesnt on the thermostat and i never hear it kicking in at different speeds or feel the air coming out harder or lower but im not 100%


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

makes sense they have to be interlocked to each other or they wouldnt work together. the bottom board has some bad looking spots on it and doesnt look great for sure. ill replace it in a day or so and see if that fixes it.
do you think the rust on that block could be making a short


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

Heres the paper diagrams, cant get any more pics of the unit its raining


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

Have read that the fan sequencer relay can get stuck since it sends power to the blower relay and make the fan run 24/7 because the unit thinks the heat strips are on.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They die from old age, power surges, vibration. Just time for a new one.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah when your car wont start you just go by a new one to right lol? i dont think so


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

artandsoul said:


> yeah when your car wont start you just go by a new one to right lol? i dont think so


I suspect yuri was referring to the board.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

they die from old age isnt very specific lol, bad as people calling me saying how much to paint my house, its an average size house you know normal size how much to paint it lol


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

i guess the wired block is ok to be covered in rust?

sorry to be so ill but this has a been the weekend from hell for me, having to replace a idler arm and bad shocks on my truck, repairing a leaky toilet, replacing broke house door lock,trying to figure out an hvac unit, having strep throat and raining all day has made this weekend just fantastic but as always i will fix it and figure it out just may take some *****ing to get it done lol


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Old age = useage

the relays only have so many clicks in them b4 they stick. the contacts inside arc each time and eventually weld toegther.

It sits outside so yeah it corrodes and is OK. If you have to do any wiring then you need to clean the screw and surface underneath.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

artandsoul said:


> i guess the wired block is ok to be covered in rust?


That could be an issue as rust means moisture and moisture can carry current but generally not enough for much current flow. If contacts for a board were corroded I would be concerned. A rusty terminal strip, unless there is obvious moisture present, wouldn't be high on my list of a causing your problem. 


But if you think it a problem, take care of it. 

Are you always this snide to people trying to help you?


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

im just going to replace the fan sensor relay 12.00 and the other board 18.00 and see if that fixes it, cant hurt it to replace them there cheap and easy to replace


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

well nap whats wrong with my unit?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> well nap whats wrong with my unit?


the blower fan doesn't shut off//


as to why; sorry dude but you have too much attitude for me to bother with.

Yuri is very knowledgeable and generally quite patient. I suggest you might relax a bit if you want him or any other of the very experienced hvac guys that post here to help.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

yes yuri has answered my questions and yes im having a bad weekend and you have helped so much nap thank you

this post can be closed now thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think he is snide. If so about a 5 on a scale of 100 with all the major league ass*holes I have dealt with over the years and on this board and a few others. Asking about other forums who cares it is a free world and we all want free info.

The worst people are those azz*wholes who come on here and say we are all crooks and scum because they found the price of a furnace or igniter on the net and feel we are ripping them off for labor w/o any understanding of what it takes to run a biz.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yuri said:


> I don't think he is snide. If so about a 5 on a scale of 100 with all the major league ass*holes I have dealt with over the years and on this board and a few others. Asking about other forums who cares it is a free world and we all want free info.
> 
> The worst people are those azz*wholes who come on here and say we are all crooks and scum because they found the price of a furnace or igniter on the net and feel we are ripping them off for labor w/o any understanding of what it takes to run a biz.


really?



> well nap whats wrong with my unit?





> i guess the wired block is ok to be covered in rust?





> they die from old age isnt very specific lol, bad as people calling me saying how much to paint my house, its an average size house you know normal size how much to paint it lol





> yeah when your car wont start you just go by a new one to right lol? i dont think so





> i replaced the right part, the bottom board is for elements and i know nothing about hvac at all lol
> i guess ill just replace them all, do you know of any other hvac forums? it seems like there all business only and no homeowners allowed


glad you don't see it as such yuri. You're a good guy but yes, the statments were snide




> snide:
> 
> : slyly disparaging : insinuating <snide remarks>


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I guess to you they were.

I have pretty thick skin and truly don't believe there is any "internet protocol" about how people have to or are supposed to act on forums. Humor can be dangerous or easily mistaken as it relies on context and eye contact. The net will never replace good ole human interaction. I am an old school fart and don't even have a twittering or facebooked account whatever that is. If someone wants to talk to me they ring me up on the telly or show up at the door.:yes:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't care if somebody wants to be a jerk but don't expect other people to give of themselves freely if you do. Once or twice I can accept as he didn't feel well and the world is crashing around him but it was continual through the entire thread.

I could have walked him through some checks on his components if he wanted to but I figured given the attitude, I wasn't going to bother. It would probably end up with the same solution as you provided (replace the board) but he seemed to want to investigate rather than just do a most likely cause fix and given I'm a bored old guy, I cater to people that like to do that sometimes.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am in it for the good Karma points. Pay it forward. Works for me.:yes:

We need a good troll episode. Have not had one lately and I LOVE de-trolling these HVAC wannabe hacks who post false info to see who will bite.:laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yuri said:


> I am in it for the good Karma points. Pay it forward. Works for me.:yes:
> 
> We need a good troll episode. Have not had one lately and I LOVE de-trolling these HVAC wannabe hacks who post false info to see who will bite.:laughing:


I benefit nothing from aiding those other than it is me giving of myself. It can make one feel worth something sometimes. If Karma is involved I don't think I could offer enough help to save my ass considering my overall life. Regardless of the benefits to me, I still think a person asking for help should be a bit respectful to anybody attempting to offer help, regardless of its value. 

but as far as your Karma points: I suspect your cup over floweth. You do a lot of good here and have a good temperament.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

We could get into God and religion but that is for the " controversial " forum. Unless you murdered someone or lived a terrible life there is hope if you believe in God and make amends and do some serious good. Not going any further with that topic.:no:


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

Air Handler Sequencer Time Delay Blower Relay is the bad part, it feels loose and i tapped on it the blower turns off, i think thats most likely the problem now, its covered in corrosion and looks like bug crap or mold. im no hvac man its just a process of elimination

yes im am a snide terd when people who dont know what there talking about come into a post and troll it, you are the troll here obviously all your drama hate post show that , have a great day i dont know how i figured it out without your replys nap, why arent you the mod of this hvac forum you superior knowledge helped me so much lmao


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

artandsoul said:


> Air Handler Sequencer Time Delay Blower Relay is the bad part, it feels loose and i tapped on it the blower turns off, i think thats most likely the problem now, its covered in corrosion and looks like bug crap or mold. im no hvac man its just a process of elimination
> 
> yes im am a snide terd when people who dont know what there talking about come into a post and troll it, you are the troll here obviously all your drama hate post show that , have a great day i dont know how i figured it out without your replys nap, why arent you the mod of this hvac forum you superior knowledge helped me so much lmao


hey dude, I could have run you through checking every component of your system, if you are capable of following directions. 

but hey, you are the one that said you already replaced the relay, not me. 




> this is the part i replaced
> B1370735 is an genuine Goodman replacement fan control center


and if you notice on yuor included pics, that part number is the electronic blower time delay relay.

so, what did you replace the first time?

and if you call suggesting that yuri was speaking of a board and not the entire unit should be replaced, a comment which you even posted a thanks to as trolling, then I suspect the troll is on your side of the screen, not mine. 

as far as saying your were snide; remember you made excuses for being an ass:



> sorry to be so ill but this has a been the weekend from hell for me, having to replace a idler arm and bad shocks on my truck, repairing a leaky toilet, replacing broke house door lock,trying to figure out an hvac unit, having strep throat and raining all day has made this weekend just fantastic but as always i will fix it and figure it out just may take some *****ing to get it done lol


whine whine whine.

now your just being an ass.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

feel free to go away nap lol you need a life you have way to much free time on your hands and your to easy to piss off.

i replaced what i said, i replaced part number b1370735 the blower motor time delay realy board.

the Air Handler Sequencer Time Delay Blower Relay is not the same part.

heres what the Air Handler Sequencer Time Delay Blower Relay part looks like


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

when i turn the breaker on the fan will run if i tap the relay above and turn back off if i tap it again, this must be my issue


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

artandsoul said:


> when i turn the breaker on the fan will run if i tap the relay above and turn back off if i tap it again, this must be my issue


them's some good diagnostic skills there barney.. 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

can I come watch when you work on your car? That would be a riot. 

and I'm far from pissed off barney. In fact, I'm laughing...at you and your "skills". 

You might want to research what a sequencer is for, especially in relation to the AC part of your unit. I know what a sequencer is and what it does and actually, that is likely your problem and if that is your problem, no, your AC was not operating properly, well it may have been but you would also have had heat electric along with it so it was not working properly, as a system. 

and to people not knowing about your system:

when you post part of the schematic and leave other parts out, well you get what you get.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

that was the whole schematic that came with the unit, sorry there is nothing else to show im not hiding anything you get what you get and thats the whole schmatic that was supplied with the unit, i cant show something i dont have snartass


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

OK Boys. The fan will go thru a sequencer on some units. The sequencer may use one contact for an element and another for the fan. If it is stuck then the fan runs. However you should check if the element is on with a amprobe. If it is stuck on then you have a 5 kw element producing non stop heat and will get a huge elec bill soon.

If you got 240 volts on both sides of the element it is on unless the limit for it is blown or it is shot. We use the clampmeter.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

like i said im not hvac man but i know i can figure something out and you didnt help me not 1 bit so please get over yourself, you didn't even know what the sequencer was till i showed you a picture lmao please


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yet you expected somebody to diagnose a system that has auxiliary heat where you don't say so nor do you provide a schematic showing it. 

but here is something in trying to show I am actually not as bad as you think I am. 


the relay you were whacking; it is a sequencer (time delay) for the aux heat strips. If that is being energized or sticking on actually, the aux heat is being powered. If you run the ac with that, well, it's a waste since you are both heating and cooling the air. it gets real expensive without a lot of benefit. 

I do not know if you are in a need for heat or cool but if cool, wait until you replace that part to use your unit, or disconnect it so it does not turn the heat strips on. 

If you do not need the aux heat, you are wasting money since your unit would be working as a heat pump which should be adequate in most any area this time of year.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

is the sequencer suppose to be loose feeling? it seems awful sloppy loose feeling but im no hvac man lol. when the unit is on the sequencer pops out some and the fan runs, if i push it back in the fan stops.
since i have tapped on the sequencer the unit does not run right , the fan is on but the unit doesnt have the fan power it had yesterday coming out the vents it seems half as much airflow, i will have to wait till monday to buy that sequencer and see if that fixes it and then ill buy the other board for the hell of it just to make sure.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

artandsoul said:


> like i said im not hvac man but i know i can figure something out and you didnt help me not 1 bit so please get over yourself, you didn't even know what the sequencer was till i showed you a picture lmao please


yes, I knew what a sequencer is but it is not on the schematics you provided and unless you have auxilary heat strips, you don't have one and you said nothing about having aux heat strips.

and if I gave you nothing, then why the thanks when I clarified yuri's statement? 

so lmao all you want but remember, you are the one that asked for help, not me. I know how to repair that thing. 

and I'm not an hvac man either.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

there are no more schematics with the unit, thats all there is! why dont you go find them online yourself so you have something to do lol


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

nap said:


> the relay you were whacking; it is a sequencer (time delay) for the aux heat strips. If that is being energized or sticking on actually, the aux heat is being powered.



never whacked just tapped, not sure why this would cause the fan to turn on and off but i guess thats the issue since its the only thing inside the entire unit i can tap and make the fan turn on and off, nothing else seems to make it work but taping on it does


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

sequencer is shot and should not come apart. replace it and save your $$ and buy a board if needed.

the problem with net diagnoses is we cannot see what you have and if it has accessories that are not on the diagram we cannot always get it. The DIYer cannot describe it also as he or she "is not a hvac person". That is why I can usually narrow it down by asking the right questions. Nobodies fault as that is just the way it is. Same as training my dumb azz apprentices who don't know how to ask proper questions.:laughing::yes:

If you plan to keep DIYing this unit buy a amprobe clampmeter so you can check the elements to see if they are on or shot/not drawing current. Also good to check the AC compressor.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

artandsoul said:


> is the sequencer suppose to be loose feeling? it seems awful sloppy loose feeling but im no hvac man lol. when the unit is on the sequencer pops out some and the fan runs, if i push it back in the fan stops.
> since i have tapped on the sequencer the unit does not run right , the fan is on but the unit doesnt have the fan power it had yesterday coming out the vents it seems half as much airflow, i will have to wait till monday to buy that sequencer and see if that fixes it and then ill buy the other board for the hell of it just to make sure.


I think you found the problem. Fan lead might be touching a contact that it shouldn't be. I often tap and wiggle things during troubleshooting with great results.


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

thank you yuri hopefully i can get and replace the sequencer monday and the other board just as a maintenance measure, its a total of 30.00 for both the parts and worth it for sure. i have a volt meter but no clampmeter as i never do any electrical except on old cars and houses and thats simple as it gets.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome

Hopefully you are not buying them from sl_* e *_aze -bay . Those prices sound pretty low. Lots of that stuff is used or repackaged.

I would buy new parts from supplyhouse.com or americanhvacparts.com


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

got the part from the local hvac store and replaced the relay, the fan turns on when unit is turned on then the fan turns off, guess i have something else to replace now lol


----------



## artandsoul (Apr 24, 2015)

well the fan relay i replaced the other day was the issue, it was just a new bad part, replaced with another board and its all good to go, crazy board issues


----------

